# Kanye West Hilarious Halloween Costume!



## spookymix (Oct 12, 2009)

spookymix said:


> Best Halloween Costume of ALL TIME!


Get it here!

zazspaz: Halloween Costume: Zazzle.com Store


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

HAHA!! That's pretty good.


----------

